# Bioshock Infinite: Entwickler sind enttäuscht über Oberweitendiskussion



## Saturnine (9. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bioshock Infinite: Entwickler sind enttäuscht über Oberweitendiskussion* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bioshock Infinite: Entwickler sind enttäuscht über Oberweitendiskussion


----------



## KabraxisObliv (9. Januar 2012)

Ach, meine Güte. Wenn das Spiel draußen ist und die Spieler erstmal den Zusammenhang von ihr und ihrer wichtige Rolle in der Geschichte kennenlernen, wird sich das mit Sicherheit auch wieder ändern bzw stark zurückgehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2012)

Das ist doch völlig normal. Bevor ein Spiel draußen ist, wird in irgendeiner (Fan-)Community doch über JEDES Detail eines Spiels, über die Charaktere usw. diskutiert. Das war doch schon immer so.
Man kann sich doch über geschichtliche oder gameplaymäßige Details noch gar nicht unterhalten, wenn man das Spiel noch gar nicht gespielt hat.


----------



## Skaty12 (9. Januar 2012)

Also ich denke diese Schwellung der Gemüter der Community wird sich schon noch etwas abnehmen... was ich damit sagen will, dass ist doch ein garnicht so großer Mops diese ganze Sache...


----------



## vogelpommes (9. Januar 2012)

Jeder der sich nicht für die Titten interessiert ist meiner Meinung nach eh entweder schwul oder krank im Kopf oder beides -.-!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2012)

Die hat aber auch ein paar schöne... Augen ! 
Im Ernst: Ich denke die meisten Zocker haben zuletzt bei den Anfängen von Tomb Raider gelechzt, mittlerweile sind andere Spiel-Faktoren wichtiger als Unmengen von Holz vor der Hütte.

Oder hat sich jemand hier z.B. "The Witcher" nur wegen den weiblichen Nebenfiguren (und was man mit denen anstellen kann) gleich einen weggeschrubbt ?! *gg*


----------



## toxin (9. Januar 2012)

TITTEN GNAAAAAA


----------



## gammelbude (9. Januar 2012)

Gerade bei Elizabeth stört mich der Vorbau überhaupt nicht da ihr Charakter sonst nicht "übersexualisiert" ist. Es gibt nun mal auch Frauen mit (natürlicher) großer Oberweite und was ein Designer machen will ist seine Sache. Solange die nicht ganz Cliche im verschwitzten Tsank Top, Bikini oder ähnlichem durch die Gegend hüpfen hab ich damit kein Problem.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (9. Januar 2012)

vogelpommes schrieb:


> Jeder der sich nicht für die Titten interessiert ist meiner Meinung nach eh entweder schwul oder krank im Kopf oder beides -.-!



Noch dümmer kann man einen Satz nicht schreiben. Was soll der Blödsinn. Brüste im Spiel sind für mich z.B. völlig überbewertet. 
 Vor allem, wenn man es mit den Brüsten immer, in Sachen Größe, übertreibt. Das hat nichts mit Krank oder Schwul zu tun. 

@sauerlandboy79,

doch es soll so welche geben, die das tun, wie auch immer man das machen kann. Unverständnis pur, für so etwas. Tomb Raider habe ich nie gespielt. Erstens nicht mein Fall und zweitens weil schon damals das Merkmal auf den Brüsten lag (anstatt diese normal zu gestalten) und das kann ich nicht ab. Als wenn es immer nur Riesenbrüste gibt. Das nervt mich in Spielen inzwischen extremst. Da keimt ein wenig das Gefühl auf, daß manche aus dem Mutterkomplex nicht raus sind (Sorry, aber genau das ist es nämlich für mich).

Grüße
NF


----------



## Pistolpaul (9. Januar 2012)

hab ich kein problem damit, freue mich auf den nudepatch


----------



## Skaty12 (9. Januar 2012)

Pistolpaul schrieb:


> hab ich kein problem damit, freue mich auf den nudepatch


 Haha  
Ich hab kein Problem mit den Brüsten der Frau. Klar, es sind nicht die kleinsten, aber mir wärs egal selbst wenn diese die Größe eines Zeppelins hätten, oder wenn nur 1 wäre, oder wenn sie ganz normale "Standart" Brüste hätte. Es ist eine Frau, mit oder ohne Brüsten.


----------



## Fireball8 (9. Januar 2012)

@ vogelpommes: Werd' erwachsen, sowas dummes und unreifes habe ich hier bei PCG noch nie gelesen!

Ansonsten stimme ich da NForcer-SMC zu, das wird absolut überbewertet, ich finde das total bescheuert mit diesen Riesenbrüsten überall, das passt meiner Meinung nach auch garnicht zu einem zierlichen, schlanken Körper einer Frau, aber darum geht's ja garnicht.
Aber das ist ja zu Zeiten von Botox und Co. scheinbar normal, dass man(n) auf riesen Brüste steht, und da ist es auch kein Wunder, dass so viele Frauen, die ihrer Meinung nach zu wenig Oberweite haben, solche Komplexe haben.

Aber mal zum Topic:
Sorry, wenn ich es so sage, aber sich an Videospielfiguren aufzugeilen finde ich schon...nun ja....etwas merkwürdig, ist nicht böse gemeint  Ich hoffe die hauen wieder 'ne hammer Story raus und machen 'nen schönes Gameplay, diese blöde Elisabeth soll dabei vernünftig in beides eingefügt werden, dann wird daraus auch wieder ein klasse Spiel!
Und lasst diese Kacke mit den Monsterbrüsten, liebe Entwickler, das geht mir bei LoL schon total aufen Sack, es gibt auch normal geformte Oberweiten, die wesentlich schöner aussehen ;P

MfG Fireball8


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2012)

Ich finde, das Mädel bei dem Spiel sieht doch völlig normal aus. Weder irgendwie übertrieben künstlich noch Brüste die bis zur Decke gehen. Ich find' die Spielfigur haben sie doch ganz gut getroffen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Also ich denke diese Schwellung der Gemüter der Community wird sich schon noch etwas abnehmen


 dafür werden andere Schwellungen zunehmen...   


ich dachte zuerst bei der Überschrift, dass es um die Oberweite der Little Sisters ginge - DAS wäre dann schon etwas enttäuschend, wenn die Fan-community nur aus  Kinderschändern  japanischen Mangafans bestünde...


----------



## Chris1q1q (9. Januar 2012)

Das überhaupt so schwachsinnige Diskussionen, wie über die Oberweite einer Spielfigur geführt werden....

Manchmal macht mich die Menschheit wirklich traurig


----------



## Lion2k7 (9. Januar 2012)

Wie sagt man so schön: "Sex sells!"


----------



## Rising-Evil (9. Januar 2012)

bin ich der einzige, der findet , dass Elizabeth wie ein (sehr) junges Mädchen mit großen Brüsten aussieht ?


----------



## Chemenu (9. Januar 2012)

Ich seh da keine übertrieben großen Brüste. Sieht mir nach Durchschnitt aus. Weiß gar nicht was es da groß zu diskutieren gibt..? 
Da hatte Lara Croft schon immer einen wesentlich größeren Vorbau.^^


----------



## BiJay (9. Januar 2012)

Wo sind die Brüste denn groß, die sind doch nur gut zur Schau gestellt. Bei anderer Bekleidung würde wohl keiner rummeckern.

Und wie soll man über die Rolle der Dame in der Story diskutieren, wenn man darüber quasi nichts weiß? Sollten sie paar Anhaltspunkte liefern, dann würden die Leute auch darüber diskutieren.


----------



## dangee (9. Januar 2012)

hab doch glatt "Oberweltendiskussion" gelesen...


----------



## Odin333 (9. Januar 2012)

"Zwar gehören seiner Aussage nach schöne Frauen in Fernsehen und Games zum Alltag, dennoch hätten sich nicht einmal die Entwickler so viele Gedanken um die optische Erscheinung der NPC-Dame gemacht."

Naja, das glaube ich kaum.
In Bioshock 1 und 2 hat man sich auch ordentlich Gedanken über das Aussehen der little sisters gemacht, damit diese den Beschützerinsinkt wecken.

Das muss Elisabeth auch und das funktioniert eben u.a. wunderbar mit einer zierlichen Figur und einer etwas üppigeren, aber sicher nicht übertriebenen Oberweite.

Die Figur sieht eben so aus, wie sie aussieht - was soll man da gross diskutieren.


----------



## N7ghty (9. Januar 2012)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Und lasst diese Kacke mit den Monsterbrüsten, liebe Entwickler, das geht mir bei LoL schon total aufen Sack, es gibt auch normal geformte Oberweiten, die wesentlich schöner aussehen ;P


 Ja, das stört mich bei LoL auch. Man könnte meinen, jede Frau auf diesem Planeten hätte Körbchengröße D oder E, auch wenn das n total dünnes Mädel ist...


----------



## Mothman (9. Januar 2012)

Also das mit den großen Brüsten ist - glaube ich - auch noch ein "Überbleibsel" aus der großen Zeit der Comics.
Viele der heutigen Gamedesigner/Grafikdesigner haben früher Comics gelesen und da hatten die Frauen auch immer gigantische Brüste (Heavy Metal - Magazin z.B.). 

In Computerspielen ist doch ALLES völlig überzeichnet. Also warum dann bei den Brüsten plötzlich aus falsch verstandenem Anstand inkonsequent werden?  

EDIT:
Gigantische Brüste in Games sind mir allemal lieber, als gigantische Penisse. Seht es doch mal positiv.^^


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (9. Januar 2012)

Die trägt nen Push-up BH, so da habt ihrs!


----------



## Wamboland (9. Januar 2012)

dangee schrieb:


> hab doch glatt "Oberweltendiskussion" gelesen...


 
ich auch erst ... ^^

Aber nun werden sie die bestimmt kleiner machen oder das Dekolletee verstecken damit man sich mehr auf die Story konzentriert.


----------



## der-jan (9. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> In Computerspielen ist doch ALLES völlig überzeichnet.


also die julie von heavy metal fakk 2 war nicht überzeichnet sondern paßte von dem proportionen recht genau zu julie strain

ich find das bioshock girl niedlich - der einblick ist recht groß, die oberweite an sich doch quasi "normal" die sollen sich alle nicht so haben

ich will dead or alive extreme volleyball eins und zwei für pc!


----------



## UthaSnake (9. Januar 2012)

Was der beschwert sich das die story der NPC Dame nebensächlich wird und im Vordergrund (der Community) eher die Oberweite behandelt wird? 
Ist doch auch logisch!?
Immerhin kennen wir ihre Story gar nicht (außer das wir sie retten müssen und sie über Pferde-wiederbelebungs-Kräfte verfügt...

Mir ist das egal ob die große Brüste hat oder nicht - sind doch eh nicht echt!


----------



## Kwengie (9. Januar 2012)

die Figur hat doch eine schöne Oberweite und wer es größer mag, soll sich eine entsprechende Mod runterladen und die Konsolen-Leute haben halt das Nachsehen.
Außerdem kenne ich das Spiel nicht.
Selbst bei Skyrim stört es mich, daß die Modder-Community dem weiblichen Geschlecht Monsterbrüste verpaßt.

pupertierende Kinder halt, die brauchen vielleicht so etwas.


----------



## JamesMark (9. Januar 2012)

Die sollen richtig schön wackeln, aber bitte nicht zu groß :/ ^^


----------



## Tominator7 (9. Januar 2012)

Wie kann man denn bitte eine anhaltende "Diskussion" über ein paar Brüste führen? Schaue ich mir gerne an und fertig. Wem sie nicht gefallen, der soll der Dame einfach in die Auge schauen!?
Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf das Game und zwar wegen der Story, wie auch bei den vorherigen Teilen und nicht wegen dieser oder jener Oberweite. Dafür gibts schließlich immernoch den Playboy und Co.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Januar 2012)

Meistens werden News über Bioshock Infinite extrem selten angeklickt und fast nie kommentiert und plötzlich geht es um die Brüste einer der Hauptpersonen schon interessiert sich die ganze Community dafür. Typisch 

Mir persönlich sind die Brüste von Elisabeth ziemlich egal, eine Begleiterinn in einem Videospiel kann auch ohne Doppel D und nur mit Charakter überzeugen, siehe Alyx aus Half-Life. Ich hoffe das das bei Infinite auch so gut klappen wird.


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Januar 2012)

Übrigens: Wie in der Originalmeldung steht, haben sich die Entwickler schon etwas bei der Oberweite gedacht. Denn Ken Levine führt aus, dass man zum Zweck des Wiedererkennungswert des Charakters aus großen Entfernungen bestimmte Merkmale überzeichnen muss. Das lässt sich am leichtestens erreichen über:
a) die Farbgebung der Kleidung (in Elizabeths Fall ist das alles sehr blau)
b) die Statur der Figur (größere Brüste, um sie deutlich von [männlichen] KI-Gegnern abzugrenzen

Lustig finde ich, dass sich die Leute deswegen darüber beschweren, dass die Oberweite ZU GROSS ist - schön zu sehen, dass sich manche Spieler eben doch nicht auf das Klischee vom dauerspitzen Teenager reduzieren lassen und noch Gedanken an die Realitätsnähe verschwenden, wenn sie mit vollbusigen Spieleschönheiten konfrontiert werden. Wie erwähnt passt die überspitzte Darstellung aber sehr gut zum Stil des Spiels. 
Ich persönlich habe jetzt gar nicht so sehr auf die Oberweite der Dame geachtet - wie Ken schon richtig sagt, ihre Augen und ihr Gesicht sind sehr ausdrucksstark und stehen im Fokus der Spieleraufmerksamkeit (oder sollten es zumindest ).


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2012)

Apropo Augen, haben die die eigentlich nochmal verändert seit der E3? Die schauen irgendwie anders aus


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Apropo Augen, haben die die eigentlich nochmal verändert seit der E3? Die schauen irgendwie anders aus


 
Meinst du beim ersten Bild? Das ist ein älterer Screenshot. Auch ihre Frisur hat sich seitdem verändert (siehe E3-Videos).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Januar 2012)

Moment, die Entwickler verpassen der weiblichen Nebenrolle des Spiels ein solches Dekolleté und sind dann traurig, weil die Oberweite diskutiert wird? Hätte es da nicht vielleicht schon gereicht, den Saum ein paar Zentimeter höher zu setzen?
Ich finde es nun gar nicht so schlimm, aber dass bemerkt wird, dass die Dame einen ansehnlichen Ausschnitt hat, ist doch irgendwie vorhersehbar gewesen. 
Das ist fast schon so, als würde man im nächsten...sagen wir mal Witcher- Titel, Geralts Hose virtuell ausstopfen und sich wundern, dass die Community über dessen Gemächt diskutiert.

Oder so ähnlich...ähm...hm...


----------



## hifumi (10. Januar 2012)

dangee schrieb:


> hab doch glatt "Oberweltendiskussion" gelesen...


 
Hab ich auch zuerst...

Und nunja, zu _dieser _Diskussion hier über Elisabeths Brüste, hat uns Ken Levine selbst erst angeregt.

Ich finde aber auch, dass es weniger die Brüste an sich sind, und eher der gewaltige Ausschnitt. Noch ein halber Zentimeter mehr und ihr Nippel guckt raus.
Wenn man sich dann mal überlegt, was das über den Charakter aussagt: Eine dicke Oberweite ist angeboren (oder vielleicht gibt's da auch ein Plasmid für?), aber freizügige Kleidung ist selbstgewählt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2012)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich seh da keine übertrieben großen Brüste. Sieht mir nach Durchschnitt aus. Weiß gar nicht was es da groß zu diskutieren gibt..?
> Da hatte Lara Croft schon immer einen wesentlich größeren Vorbau.^^


 
Finde auch dass die nicht exorbitant groß geraten sind. Höchstens ein bisschen im schwarzen Dress eingequetscht. *g*


----------



## Sheggo (10. Januar 2012)

> Levine zeigt sich enttäuscht darüber, dass das Aussehen Elisabeths so im Vordergrund steht und ihre Rolle in der Geschichte dadurch nebensächlich wird.


vlt weil zu ihrer Rolle auch noch wenig bekannt ist und man nicht über viel mehr als Screenshots und Trailer reden kann?


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2012)

Ne Oberweite? Pfff, die hat doch gar nicht so viel.

Viel treffender wäre Dekollete-Diskussion...


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich finde, das Mädel bei dem Spiel sieht doch völlig normal aus. Weder irgendwie übertrieben künstlich noch Brüste die bis zur Decke gehen.


Eben. Ich versteh' gar nicht, worum es hier überhaupt geht. Wenn an ihr was Beanstandenswertes ist, ist das meines Erachtens eher die Wespentaille, aber dann denk ich mir meinen Teil und gut ist. Wieso da jetzt irgendein Aufstand drum gemacht wird, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.

Immerhin geht es hier ja nicht um irgendeine Figur, der man nur alibihaft irgendwelche möglichst knappen Klamotten angepasst hat (was besonders bei _kämpfenden _Frauen sehr viel Sinn macht ...), wie zB bei dieser Figur, bei der sich das Oberteil wahrscheinlich beim Greifen nach oben in ein Schulterpolster verwandelt ...


----------



## NForcer-SMC (10. Januar 2012)

Was ist an den Brüsten (wie einige schreiben) oben auf dem Bild "normal"? Sorry, aber generell und relativ zum Körper passen diese Brüste überhaupt nicht. Sie wirken dann einfach tatsächlich zu groß.

Wie eine typische Silikontante.. Ich kann so etwas nicht verstehen. Auch unten herum ist alles dermaßen breit und paßt nicht zur Taile. Ich frage mich wirklich ernsthaft was manche für eine seltsame Art an den Tag legen, daß als "normal" zu empfinden? Das ist ja wie mit dicken Frauen etc. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Egal. 

Gruß
NF


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du in einer Welt lebst in dem es nur Bügelbretter gibt ist das nicht unsere Schuld...

Die Lara damals, DAS war zu viel, aber das hier? Hab schon Frauen (ohne Silikon) gehabt die mehr hatten...


----------



## NForcer-SMC (10. Januar 2012)

Bügelbretter finde ich jetzt eher unangebracht in einer Welt in der es eh nur noch fette gibt, zumal es scheinbar modern geworden ist, schöne schlanke Frauen mit wirklich normalen Brüsten, die auch zum Körper passen, zu beleidigen, obwohl die Welt nun mal anders aussieht. Aber egal, daß schweift jetzt ab.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Januar 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Was ist an den Brüsten (wie einige schreiben) oben auf dem Bild "normal"? Sorry, aber generell und relativ zum Körper passen diese Brüste überhaupt nicht. Sie wirken dann einfach tatsächlich zu groß.


 
Bei ihrem Kleid würde ich das damit begründen, dass sie vielleicht ein für gewisse Epochen gängiges Korsett trägt. 
Wäre der Ausschnitt etwas höher gewesen, wäre das niemandem so aufgefallen; manche Dame aus AC trug zB ein ähnliches Dekolleté zur Schau, teilweise aber eben mit etwas mehr Stoff.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Wie eine typische Silikontante..


 
Pardon, aber das ist keine Silikontante, sondern eine Dame aus Bits und Bytes !!!
Jede Textur und jedes einzelne Polygon an der ist echt !


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Bügelbretter finde ich jetzt eher unangebracht in einer Welt in der es eh nur noch fette gibt, zumal es scheinbar modern geworden ist, schöne schlanke Frauen mit wirklich normalen Brüsten, die auch zum Körper passen, zu beleidigen, obwohl die Welt nun mal anders aussieht. Aber egal, daß schweift jetzt ab.



Wieso ist Bügelbretter unangebracht? Du bist doch nur voll von Deinen Vorurteilen. "schöne schlanke Frauen" "es nur noch fette gibt"...

Hast Du Dir schon mal überlegt daß es viele Menschen gibt die auch auf die von Dir titulierten "fetten" stehen und daß "schöne schlanke Frauen" nichts anderes sind als dumme Mädels denen es von der Werbung und ihren Mitmenschen eingetrichtert wurde daß sie sich beim Sport jeden Abend kaputtmachen und dann nicht mal Abendbrot essen? Oder Damen die nur noch glücklich sind wenn Sie nach jedem Essen Kotzen dürfen?

Das es an Leuten wie Dir liegt daß sich Frauen genötigt fühlen zu kotzen um dem "schöne schlanke Frauen" Bild zu entsprechen und nicht dem fetten Bild?

Guck Dir malm  Frauen vor 100 Jahren an. Da gab es noch keine Werbung, die Frauen haben mehr körperlich gearbeitet und hatten auch größere Möpse 

Aber egal, ich schweife ab.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Guck Dir malm  Frauen vor 100 Jahren an. Da gab es noch keine Werbung, die Frauen haben mehr körperlich gearbeitet und hatten auch größere Möpse


 
Größere Brüste durch körperliche Arbeit? Lass dir das patentieren und werde reich.


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Größere Brüste durch körperliche Arbeit? Lass dir das patentieren und werde reich.


 
Bestimmt größere als durch Bolemie und Mega-Abnehm-Power-Sport 

Habe ich gesagt daß das eine wegen dem anderen ist? Ich habe nur gesagt wie es vor 100 Jahren war...

Aber wenn ich so was patentieren lasse sag ich Dir bestimmt Bescheid


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bestimmt größere als durch Bolemie und Mega-Abnehm-Power-Sport
> 
> Habe ich gesagt daß das eine wegen dem anderen ist? Ich habe nur gesagt wie es vor 100 Jahren war...
> 
> Aber wenn ich so was patentieren lasse sag ich Dir bestimmt Bescheid


 
Man könnte einen Zusammenhang herstellen. 
Allerdings waren die Leute vor 100 Jahren wahrscheinlich generell draller...und kleiner.

Sag mir aber nur Bescheid, wenn du den Gewinn teilen möchtest, ich arbeite ja schon körperlich.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (10. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso ist Bügelbretter unangebracht? Du bist doch nur voll von Deinen Vorurteilen. "schöne schlanke Frauen" "es nur noch fette gibt"...
> 
> Hast Du Dir schon mal überlegt daß es viele Menschen gibt die auch auf die von Dir titulierten "fetten" stehen und daß "schöne schlanke Frauen" nichts anderes sind als dumme Mädels denen es von der Werbung und ihren Mitmenschen eingetrichtert wurde daß sie sich beim Sport jeden Abend kaputtmachen und dann nicht mal Abendbrot essen? Oder Damen die nur noch glücklich sind wenn Sie nach jedem Essen Kotzen dürfen?
> 
> ...


 
Selten so ein Mist gelesen. Sorry. Da merkt man wer sich wirklich durch Medien beeinflußen läßt. Allein schon schlanke Frauen dahinzustellen, daß sie kotzen ist das allerletzte. Da sieht man wer halt mehr von den Medien vereinnahmt ist, weil es nämlich genau das ist, was euch da vorgebetet wird. Das ist ja noch ärmer als ich dachte. 

Das ist wie mit den dicken Frauen, die sich angeblich wohl fühlen aber in Wirklichkeit nur Frust und Neid schieben, weil sie gerne einen schlankeren, ansehnlicheren Körper hätten. 

Traurig, wenn in der Welt die frau, breiter, fetter, dicker oder Stämmiger aussehen soll, als wie ein Kerl (der dagegen wirkt wie ein Spargeltarzan). Und das spiegelt sich überall wieder. Aber naja, Scheuklappen zu tragen war schon immer die beste Eigenschaft der Menschen. Hauptsache alle Tatsachen verdrehen und den Medien gehörige Aufmerksamkeit schenken, damit deren Manipulation ein weltweiter Erfolg ist.

Und vor 100 Jahren und mehr (sieht man ja an vielen Bildstichen, waren die Frauen noch breiter, dicker oder wie man ja so schön sagt (Brrr... ) Rubensmäßig und hatten eher sehr kleine Brüste, aber das ist auch wieder eine Tatsache die gerne mal verdrängt wird.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht schreiben, da es keinen Sinn macht darüber zu diskutieren. Der Klügere gibt nach.

Grüße
NF


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Selten so ein Mist gelesen. Sorry. Da merkt man wer sich wirklich durch Medien beeinflußen läßt. Allein schon schlanke Frauen dahinzustellen, daß sie kotzen ist das allerletzte. Da sieht man wer halt mehr von den Medien vereinnahmt ist, weil es nämlich genau das ist, was euch da vorgebetet wird. Das ist ja noch ärmer als ich dachte.
> 
> Das ist wie mit den dicken Frauen, die sich angeblich wohl fühlen aber in Wirklichkeit nur Frust und Neid schieben, weil sie gerne einen schlankeren, ansehnlicheren Körper hätten.
> 
> ...


 
Den Mißt gebe ich gerne zurück. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

Ich hatte schon ne Freundin mit Bolemie, das war gar nicht lustig. Wieso hat sie das gemacht? Äußere Einflüsse. BÄM.

Den Rest hast Du eindeutig nicht kapiert, seis drum.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Meinst du beim ersten Bild? Das ist ein älterer Screenshot. Auch ihre Frisur hat sich seitdem verändert (siehe E3-Videos).


 
jo genau
wusst ich´s doch
Und irgendwie stechen die Augen auch schon mehr raus
Aber ja, ich würde auch sagen dass der Eindruck der großen Oberweite halt dadurch entsteht dass das die halt Hoch und zusammendrückt und so wirklich könnte man das wohl auch nur auflösen wenn man halt die Klamotten weglassen würde, was aber auch nur bei eher für relativ wenige klar werden würde


----------



## Chemenu (10. Januar 2012)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Was ist an den Brüsten (wie einige schreiben) oben auf dem Bild "normal"? Sorry, aber generell und relativ zum Körper passen diese Brüste überhaupt nicht. Sie wirken dann einfach tatsächlich zu groß.
> 
> Wie eine typische Silikontante.. Ich kann so etwas nicht verstehen. Auch unten herum ist alles dermaßen breit und paßt nicht zur Taile. Ich frage mich wirklich ernsthaft was manche für eine seltsame Art an den Tag legen, daß als "normal" zu empfinden?


 
1. Es handelt sich um ein Videospiel mit comichafter Darstellung. Die Proportionen passen sowieso nicht 100%ig.

2. Geh mal auf die Wies'n (Oktoberfest für die Preußen) und schau Dir die Frauen mit Dirndl (Tracht) an. Und dann äussere Dich nochmal zum Thema "(zu) große Brüste".  

3. Zierliche Frauen müssen nicht zwangsweise kleine Brüste haben, genauso wenig wie ein 2,20 m Hühne nicht automtisch einen 30 cm Prügel in der Hose hat. 

4. Ich fass es nicht dass ich jetzt auch schon eifrig über virtuelle Brüste diskutiere. Tut mir wirklich leid, Ken!


----------



## Mothman (10. Januar 2012)

Ich kannte mal nen Frau, die war so zierlich und klein, dass man denken konnte sie zerbricht bei Berührung. 
Die hatte aber trotzdem ne große Oberweite (natürliche).



> 3. Zierliche Frauen müssen nicht zwangsweise kleine Brüste haben, genauso wenig wie ein 2,20 m Hühne nicht automtisch einen 30 cm Prügel in der Hose hat.


Ne, das weiß doch jeder, dass es da bei Männern auf die Nase ankommt.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ne, das weiß doch jeder, dass es da bei Männern auf die Nase ankommt.


 
hmmm, dann können wir Froh sein das Gottschalk keine Pornos dreht


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Januar 2012)

Naja etwas sollte schon an einer Frau dran sein. Sie sollte nicht so dünn sein, dass man sie als Surfbrett nutzen kann


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Januar 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Moment, die Entwickler verpassen der weiblichen Nebenrolle des Spiels ein solches Dekolleté und sind dann traurig, weil die Oberweite diskutiert wird? Hätte es da nicht vielleicht schon gereicht, den Saum ein paar Zentimeter höher zu setzen?
> Ich finde es nun gar nicht so schlimm, aber dass bemerkt wird, dass die Dame einen ansehnlichen Ausschnitt hat, ist doch irgendwie vorhersehbar gewesen.


 
Naja, ihre Brüste hüpfen ja förmlich aus dem Dekolleté. 
Nein, mal im Ernst. Ich finde das Mädel ganz ordentlich designed. Was ich in den wenigen Videos und Screenshots gesehen habe, erweckt durchaus den Eindruck einer hilfsbedürftigen jungen Frau, was sie ja auch sein soll, gänzlich unabhängig von einem tiefen Ausschnitt und Brüsten, deren Größe ich als normal und wenig überzeichnet empfinde.


----------



## Vordack (11. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich kannte mal nen Frau, die war so zierlich und klein, dass man denken konnte sie zerbricht bei Berührung.
> Die hatte aber trotzdem ne große Oberweite (natürliche).
> 
> 
> Ne, das weiß doch jeder, dass es da bei Männern auf die Nase ankommt.


 
Ist es in Deutschland echt so? Mir wurde damals beigebracht daß es bei Männern auf die Fussgröße ankommt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ist es in Deutschland echt so? Mir wurde damals beigebracht daß es bei Männern auf die Fussgröße ankommt



Ergo ist der deutsche Mann mit einer durchschnittlichen Schuhgröße von 43 auch durchschnittlich bestückt, gell ?!


----------



## Vordack (11. Januar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ergo ist der deutsche Mann mit einer durchschnittlichen Schuhgröße von 43 auch durchschnittlich bestückt, gell ?!


 
Ab 45 wirds interessant (ich hab 46  )


----------



## der-jan (11. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ab 45 wirds interessant (ich hab 46  )


Du trägst 46 aber ggf dein Fuss würde auch in ne 39 1/2 passen oder? just kidding - immerhin hast du nen clown als avatar und die simpsons lehrten uns daß clown kleine füße haben, nur die sidekicks haben große


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ab 45 wirds interessant (ich hab 46  )



Die Länge wird eh überbewertet. Wie waren nochmal Til Schweigers Worte in "Der Eisbär":
"Es kommt nicht auf die Länge an, sondern auf den Umfang, auf die Basis."

Demnach können sich Kerle mit dicken Kanonenrohren als echte Glückspilze schätzen


----------



## Vordack (11. Januar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Länge wird eh überbewertet. Wie waren nochmal Til Schweigers Worte in "Der Eisbär":
> "Es kommt nicht auf die Länge an, sondern auf den Umfang, auf die Basis."
> 
> Demnach können sich Kerle mit dicken Kanonenrohren als echte Glückspilze schätzen


 
Soleche Kommentare kommen grundsätzlich von Leuten mit Schuhgröße 37 1/2 

@der-jan
Ich gehöre zu der Minderheit der Menschen die 195 cm Körperlänge ihr eigen nennen. Und über so etwas weltbewegendes wie die Schuhgröße würde ich, Clown oder nicht, niemals Witze machen  Aber Du hast Recht, 39 1/2 hat mir gepasst als ich 7 Jahre alt war


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Länge wird eh überbewertet. Wie waren nochmal Til Schweigers Worte in "Der Eisbär":
> "Es kommt nicht auf die Länge an, sondern auf den Umfang, auf die Basis."


 
hmmm Füßen?
ich hab übrigens Breite >M, was sagt das jetzt aus?


----------



## Mothman (11. Januar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Länge wird eh überbewertet. Wie waren nochmal Til Schweigers Worte in "Der Eisbär":
> "Es kommt nicht auf die Länge an, sondern auf den Umfang, auf die Basis."


Naja, ich würde eher sagen: Es kommt nicht auf die Größe des Hammers an, sondern wie man damit nagelt (Scary Movie?^^).

Aber ich hab Schuhgröße 54,5 also ich würde mal sagen ... Vorschlaghammer mit der Präzision eines chirurgischen Hammers .  

Von Bioshock zum "Schuh"-Vergleich..so kann es gehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde eher sagen: Es kommt nicht auf die Größe des Hammers an, sondern wie man damit nagelt (Scary Movie?^^).
> 
> Aber ich hab Schuhgröße 54,5 also ich würde mal sagen ... Vorschlaghammer mit der Präzision eines chirurgischen Hammers .
> 
> Von Bioshock zum "Schuh"-Vergleich..so kann es gehen.



Schuhgröße 54,5 ? Falls das stimmen sollte, wäre das sehr hinderlich im Alltag. Ob's nun das Autofahren, den Schuh- / Sockenkauf an sich oder das Überleben von rumwuselnden Kleintieren in der heimischen Bude (FLATSCH !! Oh, sorry, Schnucki !  ) betrifft...

Aber für Fuß-Fetischisten wärst du ein Gott.


----------



## Mothman (11. Januar 2012)

Ja, wenn ich irgendwo hingehe, sind meine Zehenspitzen ne halbe Stunde eher da .. so lang sind meine Füße. 

Ne, ich hab "zu meinem Körper passende Füße". Und ich bin durchschnittlich Groß. Also nix mit 195 cm wie Vordack. Da kannste nen paar cm abziehen (wir sprechen immer noch über die Gesamt-Körperlänge^^).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. Januar 2012)

Nun geht der Thread doch noch in eine vernünftige Richtung.


----------



## der-jan (11. Januar 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nun geht der Thread doch noch in eine vernünftige Richtung.


du meinst pimmel statt titten?

ich meine die pcg sollte ein deutliches zeichen setzen und aus symathiebekundung in der nächsten ausgabe ein poster von elisabeth beilegen

und um mal wieder diskussionsstoff zu liefern - dieses cosplay mädel sieht jetzt anatomisch gar nicht mal so verkehrt aus und ist vom virtuellen vorbild gar nicht so weit entfernt http://technopotpou.blogspot.com/2011/08/erstaunlich-elizabeth-bioshock-infinite.html von daher kann man sagen, das elizabeth model ist nicht übertrieben - mit ner passenden corsage konnte sich sogar keira knightley in fluch der karibik nen vorbau zusammenquestschen

btw der Begriff "Russland-basierte Anna" im Blogtext hat mir mehr als ein kurzes Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern können


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. Januar 2012)

Die Oberweite von Elisabeth ist absolut normal.

So und jetzt bitte weitergehen, hier gibt es nichts zu sehen...


----------



## KylRoy (13. Januar 2012)

ich finde die brüste sehen sogar sehr natürlich aus. dafür gebührt den designers mE grosses lob.


----------



## Mothman (13. Januar 2012)

KylRoy schrieb:


> ich finde die brüste sehen sogar sehr natürlich aus. dafür gebührt den designers mE grosses lob.


Ich finde generell das Character-Model übelst genial. Zwar sehr Cartoon-Artig und durch die Augen mangamäßig .. aber mit einem eigenen Stil.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich finde generell das Character-Model übelst genial. Zwar sehr Cartoon-Artig und durch die Augen mangamäßig .. aber mit einem eigenen Stil.



Mangamäßig ? Joah, kommt hin. Die Asiaten stehen ja sowohl auf dicke Quarktaschen als auch auf überproportionale Glubscher.

Ob das widerum schön / genial ist, das ist wieder eine reine Definitionsfrage. So lange es aber nicht mit anderen Manga/Nippon/Anime-Stil zu verwechseln ist, können die Bioshock-Macher an dem Design festhalten.


----------



## Mothman (13. Januar 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ob das widerum schön / genial ist, das ist wieder eine reine Definitionsfrage. So lange es aber nicht mit anderen Manga/Nippon/Anime-Stil zu verwechseln ist, können die Bioshock-Macher an dem Design festhalten.


Naja, ich meinte genial aus "design-technischer" Sicht. Wenn im RL mir eine Frau mit solchen Augen über den Weg laufen würde, wäre ich der Erste, der die Flucht ergreift.


----------



## Mothman (13. Januar 2012)

Wobei es auch im RL Frauen mit echt schönen riesigen Augen gibt. Habe mal ein kleines "Best Of" erstellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wobei es auch im RL Frauen mit echt schönen riesigen Augen gibt. Habe mal ein kleines "Best Of" erstellt.


 
RL-Girls wie diese sehen ja auch lecker aus, ich bevorzuge aber eher die ungeschminkte Variante. Es reicht schon ein wenig "Malarbeit" an den Augen und Wimpern, und deren Äuglein stechen heraus wie Autoscheinwerfer. Für mich eine Spur zu auffällig 

P.S. Das letzte Mädel gefällt mir am besten. In allem noch am dezentesten geschminkt und mit der gesündesten Hautfarbe


----------



## Exar-K (13. Januar 2012)

Ich gucke wohl zuviele Filme. Kann jedem Gesicht einen Namen zuordnen (den ersten sogar fehlerfrei schreiben ).
Ok, Nr.2 ist keine Schauspielerin, die hatte nur mal einen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich gucke wohl zuviele Filme. Kann jedem Gesicht einen Namen zuordnen (den ersten sogar fehlerfrei schreiben ).
> Ok, Nr.2 ist keine Schauspielerin, die hatte nur mal einen.



Nenn mir mal den Namen der Letzten. Irgendwie kommt mir das hübsche Ding bekannt vor, kann es aber gerade nicht zuordnen, wo sie vielleicht mitgespielt haben könnte.


----------



## Mothman (13. Januar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> (den ersten sogar fehlerfrei schreiben )..


 Aber sicher nicht fehlerfrei aussprechen. DANN hast meine Respekt. 

EDIT:
Achso der Letzten^^....
Alexis Bledel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Achso der Letzten^^....
> Alexis Bledel


 
Ach... Das "Gilmore Girls"-Nestchen ?! Die kann ja sogar richtig hübsch aussehen !!! 

Tja, manche Frauen sehen mit zunehmenden Alter doch richtig zum Anbeißen aus.


----------

